# New here



## Dyel (May 18, 2021)

Hi new to the forum, not new to the scene.


----------



## brazey (May 18, 2021)

welcome...


----------



## Drugsgear (May 18, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️
Need help- come here ️


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Dyel (May 20, 2021)

thank you guys


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2021)

Welcome! 

I have been here for over 20 years now. lol


----------



## Tallman45 (May 22, 2021)

Hi fellas was on the similar forum few years ago but due to an injury took me out but, back in the game. Anything you guys and gals like to ask me be happy to answer.


----------



## adhome01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------

